# مشروع انتاج الشعير المستنبت



## جنى ميرو (23 سبتمبر 2013)

نقدم لكم غرفه متكاملة تعتبر مزرعة بالكامل لانتاج علف عالي الجوده للحيوان
حيث يوفر هذا العلف نصف تكلفة تغذية حيوان اللحم او اللبن
الغرفة التي تنتج واحد طن من الشعير اليومي مساحتها صغيرة حوالي 40 متر مربع فقط
تكلفة في متناول الجميع
انتاج يومي من العلف الاخضر وعلي مدار السنه








واليكم تعريف اولي عن هذا المشروع
ظهر الشعير المستنبت كغذاء من عهد الفراعنه حيث كانوا يعلمون قيمته الغذائية وقدرته العالية علي الخصوبة
وظهر ذلك جليا علي اوراق البردي وكذلك ظهر في الصين قديما
والشعير المستنبت كمشروع انتاج حاليا يدر ربحا عاليا نظرا لمميذاته الكثيرة والتي سنشرح بعضا منها الان
يساعد الشعير المستنبت على تحسين أداء الحيوان و تحسين حالة العضلات وجودة اللحم وذلك لإحتواء الشعير المستنبت على كمية عالية من البروتينات سهلة الإمتصاص
يزيد الشعير المستنبت من إنتاج اللحم فيصل فى عجول التسمين إلى 1.5 كجم يومياً ومع الخراف إلى 300 جرام يومياً .
الشعير المستنبت يستخدم فى الصيف كغذاء للحيوان مع خلطه بأعلاف أخرى ، وفى الشتاء يستعمل كعلف أخضر وذلك قبل ظهور السنابل بالشعير المستنبت حتى لا يسبب مشاكل وإضطرابات فى القناة الهضمية مسبباً ألماً فى الفم والتجاويف الداخلية
سهولة توفر الشعير المستنبت على مدار العام وذلك باستنباته في غرف محكمه ومكيفه
كيفية الاستنبات
إستنبات الشعير يتم فى غرف إستنبات توفر لحبوب الشعير كل الظروف المناسبة للنمو وتتميز بعدة أشياء

· لإستنبات الشعير الأخضر يتم غسل بذور الشعير جيداً وتعقيمها من الفطريات والجراثيم .
· لتعقيم الشعير قبل عملية الإستنبات يتم وضع التقاوى فى ماء مضاف إليه كلور ثم نقوم بتصفية الماء ثم تنقع البذور فى الماء لمدة 25 ساعة فى موسم الصيف و 30 ساعة فى موسم الشتاء .
· عملية إستنبات الشعير تتم تحت درجة حرارة 18 درجة مئوية .
· يتم زراعة بذور الشعير فى الشرائح البلستيكية بمعدل 1.4 كجم فى الصينية الواحدة بإجمالى 125 كجم .
· يتم وضع الشرائح فوق الرفين العلويين وعلى جانبى الوحدة من الداخل وفى اليوم الثانى يتم تنزيل الكمية السابقة من الصوانى إلى الرفوف السفلية مع تقليبها ثم وضع الكمية الجديدة فى الأعلى .
· يتم رى الشعير بالتناوب خلال الدورة الزراعية عن طريق الرى مرتين أو ثلاثة يومياً أو عن طريق الضباب من 3 إلى 4 ساعات يومياً .
دورة انتاج الشعير المستنبت هى 7 أيام
ونحن نقدم لكم غرفة متكاملة كمشروع للشباب
او للمربين ومنتجي اللحم واللبن
يمكنك الاطلاع علي تفاصيل اكثر من هنا
http://elasria1.blogspot.com/

http://forum.elswq.com/showthread.php?p=4628#post4628

التواصل عبر البريد الإلكتروني


00201009718149 من خارج مصر
01009718149 من داخل مصر
و
00201153357444 من خارج مصر
01153357444 من داخل مصر

ايميل: [email protected] 
​


----------

